# Waxstock Rupes Seminar



## [email protected] (May 30, 2012)

Hi Guys

Rupes are hosting a seminar at the Ricoh Arena on the Saturday afternoon before Waxstock this year - it will be in one of the conference rooms at the Ricoh and will be from 14:00 till 16:30 guest speakers include Marco D'Inca ( mr Bigfoot himself )
we can offer tickets for just the seminar or to include the trade dinner and show 
Seminar only £ 12.00 +VAT
Seminar and Dinner £ 45.00 +VAT
Seminar, Dinner and Waxtsock entry £ 55.00 +VAT

please message me or email if you are interested - places are limited and selling fast.

Thanks
Dave @ Rupes


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a great opportunity - highly recommended for filling your already busy detailing weekend. And all onsite!


----------



## utopiaCC (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Dave,
could i have a seminar ticket only if they haven't already sold out? 

Regards
Gareth


----------

